# bandit 1590 xp for sale



## galtre (Jan 19, 2011)

i know wrong post but you guys know what equip. is going for. i am considering selling my 2008 bandit 1590xp anniv. edition. All options,winch ,lift cyl.adj chute,alum wheels,toolboxes,twin disc clutch,140hp cat. etc. 675hrs. Very well maint. What do you think$? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 19, 2011)

Just as a guess, I'd say 24-25k. What was it new, like 45k? You're gonna take a pretty good hit on it, I'm sure of that. Why are you selling? That's one of the newer 1590's with the 17" capacity, right? Nice machine, actually was considering making that my next dream chipper. I would have gone with the Deere powerhead though..


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, what's the weight on that chipper the way you have it optioned out?


----------



## sandmservice1 (Jan 19, 2011)

*08 bandit 1590 chipper*

With the hours and the winch, I think easily u should be asking 31 and not go below 26.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 19, 2011)

galtre said:


> i know wrong post but you guys know what equip. is going for. i am considering selling my 2008 bandit 1590xp anniv. edition. All options,winch ,lift cyl.adj chute,alum wheels,toolboxes,twin disc clutch,140hp cat. etc. 675hrs. Very well maint. What do you think$? Any input would be greatly appreciated!


 
I'm in Boston, and am interested. Lemmeknow when you get an idea for what you want for it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 19, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Also, what's the weight on that chipper the way you have it optioned out?


 
about 8K and change. They're pretty much my dream chipper for the work I do...


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 19, 2011)

A chipper like that would look awful sweet painted my color, getting towed behind this (with a chip body of course). Big enough chipper, and still under CDL.View attachment 168959


----------



## lxt (Jan 19, 2011)

Mds...thats a pretty sweet looking hayrake you got there! I like that style of International......you got a dump bed for it?


LXT...........


----------



## galtre (Jan 19, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> Also, what's the weight on that chipper the way you have it optioned out?


 
A lot of ,well i shouldnt say hacks but guys willing to work for next to nothing. I take pride in my work and the price reflects that . Also its a part time gig for me too much overhead. Maybe keep going small time. Yeah chipper is just over 8K.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 20, 2011)

lxt said:


> Mds...thats a pretty sweet looking hayrake you got there! I like that style of International......you got a dump bed for it?
> 
> 
> LXT...........


 
Thanks LXT. Never heard the term hayrake before. We used to call their old pickups Cornbinders. Lol. Those things were indestructable! My buddy bought one, the thing had no bed on it and temporary plates was all. He purposely took out more mailboxes and street signs one night with that thing! After the fact, we realized headlights would have been helpful in getting home. Ahh, the days..

No body yet. I bought what you see there for cash last year, wasn't quite able to swing the body. Got a nice high capacity southco, with L pack boxes and removable roof in mind - basically another 20k! This year though, hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 20, 2011)

9QUOTE=galtre;2717491]A lot of ,well i shouldnt say hacks but guys willing to work for next to nothing. I take pride in my work and the price reflects that . Also its a part time gig for me too much overhead. Maybe keep going small time. Yeah chipper is just over 8K.[/QUOTE]

That's a fine way to put it and one of the reasons I went with smaller equipment. I bought my 90 xp new 6 years ago, it can sit just as well as it can chip. I am thinking of starting it up, its been about month or so.
The ##### of it all though is that the price of the job can be lowered without to much sorrow but try to drop that pride and its all over.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2011)

treemandan said:


> 9QUOTE=galtre;2717491]A lot of ,well i shouldnt say hacks but guys willing to work for next to nothing. I take pride in my work and the price reflects that . Also its a part time gig for me too much overhead. Maybe keep going small time. Yeah chipper is just over 8K.


 
That's a fine way to put it and one of the reasons I went with smaller equipment. I bought my 90 xp new 6 years ago, it can sit just as well as it can chip. I am thinking of starting it up, its been about month or so.
The ##### of it all though is that the price of the job can be lowered without to much sorrow but try to drop that pride and its all over.[/QUOTE]

I like the idea of having bigger equipment that's paid for better. I'll put every single dime I ever make back into this thing.. I'm not even really interested in turning an actual profit that much. I just have a lot of hate I wanna unleash on the competition..


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 21, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I like the idea of having bigger equipment that's paid for better. I'll put every single dime I ever make back into this thing.. I'm not even really interested in turning an actual profit that much. I just have a lot of hate I wanna unleash on the competition..


 

Lol. That sounds familiar.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. That sounds familiar.


 
I'll do whatever can to crush em under my wheels Chris. I don't care how long it takes either, long as there's some heads getting crushed under the wheels here and there along the way, to keep me feeling Sparkly, that's all I need!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 21, 2011)

tree MDS said:


> I'll do whatever can to crush em under my wheels Chris. I don't care how long it takes either, long as there's some heads getting crushed under the wheels here and there along the way, to keep me feeling Sparkly, that's all I need!


 
Lol. We would be enemies if we lived closer. I like making money, and I like cutting trees, but I LOVE beating the competition at the game they've been playing for decades. lol


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 21, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol. We would be enemies if we lived closer. I like making money, and I like cutting trees, but I LOVE beating the competition at the game they've been playing for decades. lol


 
That's funny. I was just thinking the same thing. It's true, you're pretty much the epitome of what I would hate to have to deal with around here.. So much so, that it's hard to get my hate on sometimes, without worrying you'll think I'm talking about you! Lol.

I guess that's why it's nice to have these forums, so we can learn/spy on each other, without thinking about stabbing anyone, or taking your thumbs and digging them into their eyeballs like if they were local competition..


----------

